
Dude in Saudi gains 3mm+ users in 2 mths without funding, real team or marketing - forkLding
https://twitter.com/sarahah_com?lang=en
======
forkLding
Not too sure how they would do retention successfully though but I would be
celebrating with the growth nevertheless, 1 billion total pageViews for their
web app, wow.

